# Rbp Eating Flakes



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

A lot of people try this, and it doesn't work. They seem to have fun with it. Clean up is a b****!.

VIDEO


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

well done  how big are your reds? and how old are they?


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

5 1/2 inches to 7 inches.... 
KANE = 2YEARS
DIESEL = 1 YEAR 9 months
TAKER = 1 YEAR 8 MONTHS
STARKZ = 1 YEAR 6 MONTHS


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

they seem soo much bigger then that but its cool


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

they could be, i can only average lol i'll try getting a ruler beside one


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

lol ok


----------

